

Show HN: Ryd.io – Manhattan Blocks Clustered via Taxi Drop-Offs - gkamradt

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ryd.io&#x2F;<p>As a capstone project for Galvanize&#x27;s data science immersive I took another look at the NYC Taxi data set. A ton of analysis has been done on individual rides&#x2F;cars and I was curious about what story would be told by looking at this data through the aggregate.<p>Through the clustered map you can identify different &#x27;personalities&#x27; of the city with a birds eye view. Check it out here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ryd.io&#x2F;cluster_map<p>I&#x27;ve just spent past couple weeks working hard on this project and would love to talk to anyone about it if they are interested.<p>After the conclusion of the program I&#x27;m excited to join a new data team and work on awesome problems.<p>Feel free to contact me with any questions<p>Tech:
Backend - Python, Flask, Jinja
Front - Bootstrap, leaflet, ajax
Graphic - Originally in matplotlib&#x2F;Cartodb and styled in photoshop
Data Analysis - Python + stats packages<p>gkamradt {at} gmail
======
gkamradt
clickable - [http://ryd.io/](http://ryd.io/)

